# Does Post-Vasectomy semen still have prostaglandins?



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Okay, here's the dealio.

I've got pre-eclampsia, scheduled for a c/s on July 27 if not before then...

I'm not really wanting to induce labor with herbs or anything, but I'm not opposed to sex (just nothing really active since I'm on bedrest, hehe)....

but my dh has had a vasectomy, so is there any benefit to sex? I mean, isn't the sperm what has the goodies in it?

Let me know, cause I'm not about to go have sex for no reason







Gimme 2 months and we'll be ready for enjoyable sex again









Kimberly

ETA: Please don't flame me for wanting to activate labor. I'm NOT an advocate of inducing labor and this is NOT my ideal situation. If I weren't a ticking pre-eclamptic time bomb, I wouldn't dream of doing anything other than sipping my RRL tea and taking EPO.


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

Well I don't know for sure, but the name "prostaglandins" makes it sound like it comes from the prostrate not the testicles. But that's just a guess.


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Kimberly,

I did a little detective work in my anatomy book and as best as I can figure out, it appears that it'd be worth a try. The prostaglandins are found in the fluid secreted by the seminal vesicles "convoluted pouchlike structures, about 5 cm (2 in.) in length, lying posterior to (behind) and at the base of the urinary bladder in front of the rectum". When they do a vasectomy they snip the ductus (vas) deferens which is the tube through which sperm from the testes travel to the urethra and outside. So it appears that the prostaglandins aren't interfered with and are still part of the ejaculation fluid even if the spermies are MIA.

Therefore, my dear, enjoy some therapeutic sex







. And while I can't find references, I seem to recall that orgasm produces oxytocin which is one of the chemicals that helps get labor in gear.

Have fun









Sending you lots of labor vibes.........

Lisa


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Darn.







:

But thank you for the research









I will have to go put my fake sexy face on and try to woo him into some









Eww. I can't stand pregnant sex.

Kimberly


----------



## mamabutterfly (Jun 23, 2002)

_Heeeeeere Katie Katie Katie! C'mout little baby!_









And, kimberly, here's to taking one for the team, lol! :LOL hope it's worth it for somebody!








mb


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry to be the bearer of pregnant sex news









Just one more momma sacrifice









You can do it, you can do it, you can do it







,







,









Good luck!!

Lisa


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Well, I was all ready to go for it tonight, and my water just broke!!!

So no need for sex!! Hehe!

Now I just need some contractions!!

If not, I'll go to my regular ob appt tomorrow and mention casually that either I'm a big big pee-er or my water broke







I am so stunned!!!!


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Whoa! Kimberly, good luck! I hope those contractions start right up!!!


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

YAY Kimberly!

C'mon, baby Katie! Time to come out and snuggle with your mama!


----------

